# British Shorthair Kitten Eye Colour



## Kae (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi there,

Can anyone please give me an insight? I've been looking for a british shorthair kitten for a while now. And while I was doing my research, I found out that there's a lot to consider in buying and owning a pure breed cat such as Bsh. I already found a person to buy from and he has 5 beautiful blue bsh kittens in his first litter. I picked a blue girl and she looks tiny but beautiful and healthy at 5 weeks. The breeder said I can take her home in 3 weeks time. I asked the breeder to keep sending me photos of the kitten I chose. And in most of the photos, I noticed that the eye colour of the blue bsh kitten was sort of pale greenish. Is this how they should be at 7 weeks old? When do kittens eyes change colour? I am expecting to get a british blue with amber/copper/gold orange eyes. Thank you.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's almost impossible to accurately predict eventual adult eye colour. Kittens often have a greenish shade; sometimes it will become orange, sometimes remain green but usually somewhere in between, being a pale gold. It depends mostly upon how good the parents' eye colour is but also the strength of eye colour of preceding generations.

All that said, if the breeder is letting these kittens go to their new homes any time before a minimum of 13 weeks old, walk away now.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, I have only just seen your photo. I have bred/shown BSH for close to 35 years and I can tell you that shade of eye colour at this age will never become orange or even gold.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

@gskinner123 is it normal for a bsh kitten to be so fluffy at that age?

Even if it is, run like hell from this so-called breeder. A genuine bsh will be at least 13 weeks old, vaccinated, wormed & registered.

PS it's eyes are mucky and I think it's nose is as well. More reasons to walk away.

Read the stickies above about buying a pedigree kitten:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/finding-a-pedigree-cat.447723/

And pedigree papers:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pedigree-papers.454267/

Anyone selling alleged pedigree kittens at this age is a BYB - no papers = expensive moggie. The cost of a genuine pedigree kitten will be quite a bit more, but remember it will be vaccinated, wormed & registered and of course it will have been fed and have litter supplied for at least another 5 weeks. A kitten of that age will eat as much as an adult, and BYBs love to sell before the costs of food, litter & vaccination come in - worming isn't as expensive, and the maximum for registering a pedigree kitten is £23.

If you can't afford a registered pedigree, go look in your local shelters. Please do NOT support BYBs by buying from them.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Kittens need to stay with mum until 13 weeks. The kitten also looks fevercoated, which normally would be fine, but between that and rehoming at 10 weeks I'd be walking away fast in the other direction


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Run with the wind and run fast and get away from these kittens, No breeder should be letting kittens go so young.


----------



## Kae (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

Thank you for all your response. I already decided to cancel the purchase. Please understand that I am not as knowledgeable as experienced buyers/breeders. But I am trying my best to be careful and be wary. If I am to buy a bsh kitten from a reputable breeder, what papers/documents should I receive from them? Do they all provide a breeders contract? Is it the same with registration papers/pedigree certificate? Thank you.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Your best starting point is a cat show, where you can meet and chat to breeders and see their cats.

Kittens should come with a registration document issued by GCCF, TICA or Felis Britannica (FB, UK branch of FIFé), a 5 generation pedigree (the breeder usually makes this so the registration document is crucial to prove responsible breeding), and a kitten pack. Most breeders will have a contract, many with a clause stating the kitten is to kept indoor only, with access to an enclosed garden or secure run acceptable


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kae said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you for all your response. I already decided to cancel the purchase. Please understand that I am not as knowledgeable as experienced buyers/breeders. But I am trying my best to be careful and be wary. If I am to buy a bsh kitten from a reputable breeder, what papers/documents should I receive from them? Do they all provide a breeders contract? Is it the same with registration papers/pedigree certificate? Thank you.


Read the stickies about 'pedigree papers'. Mine go with their registration card, a 4-generation pedigree, the free PetPlan insurance, the microchip document, vaccination card, a receipt and a 'how to look after me' document. Also some food and a toy or two.

Where in the UK are you and how far are you prepared to travel?


----------

